# Pet's "Emergencies" Journal w/ Pics



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, my poor Zeus has come down with something. I have put him in a hospital tank, but I fear he won't survive the night. He hasn't come up for food. 

The purpose of this journal is to share with you the diseases and emergencies I have encountered with my fish. 

I've dealt with many illnesses with my bettas: Velvet, ick, fungal infections, septicema, ammonia posioning, ammonia burns, emaciation, fin rot, severe fin rot, etc. I have not encountered dropsy, columnaris (unless Zeus has it), or tuberculosis. 

I'll try and post pictures frequently along with diseases and what I recommend/use for treatment. 
Thanks for reading! I appreciate any suggestions or questions


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Pet!! :-D

Have you lowered the water level? Or is he just not coming up for food but can swim fine? Post pictures of him and fill out the sticky for us to see?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I am going to lower it because I even put food right in front and he didnt go for it. I hope he doesn't drown. That would be terrible! 

I went to dinner and came back. I relieved that he is still breathing. Thanks for the lowering the water suggestion! 

I'll get pics up ASAP


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

This how Zeus looks ATM. He is very lethargic, irregualer breathing, and clamped fins. A minute ago, he was in an awkward position.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is an example of severe fin rot. I found this boy at Wal-Mart, but my dad would not allow me to save him *not in one of his good moods* Since then, he has been more open to me saving bettas. I was allowed to rescue a baby from Wal-Mart. S/he has now turned into a little monster, full of energy, but I am glad I saved her 

I only wish I could have saved this guy .....


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is Bloo, my first betta. He was stunted and even though I fed him the right diet and did the required water changes, he always stayed my little boy. As you can see, his fins are re-growing from a case of fin rot (he also had ich to go with it). Sometimes the fins grow back reddish or purplish depending on the original colour.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How'd Zeus get like that? Any physical symptoms?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

To me he looks malnourished, could just be age but that's the biggest thing that jumps out to me. I see fins are shortened, could also be with age and lowered immune system. How old is he?


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

He is almost 2. He just started acting like that. I think it's depression, and he is malnourished because he won't eat. 

I came home today and he was ALIVE! And so much better! He was still swimming weird, but he ate one pellet and was swimming around. I am still skeptical of whether or not he will make it, but I am still hopeful.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

These were my rescue platies. The Mickey Mouse one in the front was called Peter, and he had a swimming problem. The orange one was Nemo, because he was missing a pectoral fin. The others were rescued from a tank of barbs and fin rot. All from PetCo.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

This is Athena, s/he is the betta I mentioned earlier that I rescued from Wal-Mart. At first, I thought she was okay, but I got a closer look and saw problems. I am so glad s/he made it.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Zeus is definetly better. I am so glad. He should be ready for adoption in less than a month *still needs to gain weight and grow back his fins*

I wish there was a medication for fish depression. He really scares me when he does that, because I don't know if he is dying or if he is just really depressed.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Honestly, I don't think Zeus is in any shape to be shipped out, maybe driven but he needs some serious TLC.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, that's why I am going to wait about a month for him to grow his fins back and gain weight. He is breathing normally, eating, and yeah. Doing a lot better.


----------

